# My very first planted 10 gal tank! (Heavy pictures) *sorry*



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have been working very hard on my planted 10 gal tank. Spent some time QTing my plants because of snails. Now that they are in my tank I'm in love with planted tanks. Even though I found 3 baby snails crawling around in there. *sigh* I tried my best but Anacharis is just so hard to de-snail. Oh well I will just keep an eye on them an remove them as they grow to keep population down. I did want a few snails anyway. ;-) Now my tank is a work in progress and I'm still trying to decide on a decoration to put inside my tank. I never knew that would be so hard. :roll: Well here it is!

I took pictures of the snails I found too. One was too tiny to picture but the one on the heater is a pretty good size. Is it a pond snail?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like it very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

great start! could be a pond snail, too hard to tell with blurry pics


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Here is a better picture of the snails. *

Pond snails?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

1077 said:


> I like it very much.:thumbsup:


Thank you!  I'm still working on it though.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> great start! could be a pond snail, too hard to tell with blurry pics


Thanks! Hopefully I can add a few more plants and a decoration soon. I tried to get better pictures of the snails. Hopefully they look better. ;-)


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Viva!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

So pretty! Maybe your betta will hunt the snails, I know sometimes they really love that sport!


----------



## MidTnBetta (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know what type of snails they are, but the shells and coloring are exactly like what we have in our creek behind the house.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

MidTnBetta said:


> I don't know what type of snails they are, but the shells and coloring are exactly like what we have in our creek behind the house.


Yep those are pond snails. Someone just informed me. So I'm currently trying to control the population. I have about 10 from what I can see. I have named them all, lol!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

The same type of snails came in on my online order of plants, I think many of them were small and got washed off the plants before I put them in but I know at least one survived...although I haven't seen it in about a week. I did see my betta peck at it a couple times and it was so light that it floated right to the surface of the water and I had to push him back down!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you want snails go pick up some nice mystery snails or something like that. I know you want a few snails and you need them for the whole ecosystem thing but pond snail are not the way to go. Pond snails are asexual meaning they lay eggs and hatch by themselves before you know it you will have billions they infest your tanks and more keep coming! Get them out asap! I am not meaning to be rude but I had this happen before.


----------



## yappa (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice planted tank, on my wishlist now!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

if you dont overfeed they wont take over your tank, i have pond snails and MTS, the pond snails actually breed a lot less lol


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Viva YES That is what happened to me as well. I got rid of a lot of snails but a few I guess hid very well. Sneaky buggers! lol! 

@BeautifulBetta123 Yeah I have been taking them out as I see them. I did not intend to have pond snails but seems like some plants just are infested with them. I QT my plants close to 2 weeks and still got snails. My 10 gal tank only has plants so I'm working on getting them out ASAP before I add my betta. I'm gonna put some more cucumber tonight to tempt them then out they go.  I might try a nerite snail again once I control my pond snails. 

@yappa Thank you!  Oh a planted tank makes all the difference in the world! I love just looking at it. Now I want to plant all my tanks! lol! 

@starrlamia you know I have heard that. My tank only has plants no betta so they are not getting really fed. I put cucumber inside the tank to have then climb on there then remove them in the morning. I have them in a tupperware right now with an anacharis plant. What do they eat exactly?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Love it I have a ten gallon too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know the little buggers are hitchikers i pulled 3 out of my new npt this morning they are very difficult to control lol But some people think they are cute and let them hang out for a while then they have tanks infested with them I was just making sure you didn't make that mistake lol


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Very lovely  I'm sure you'll have one happy fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you like it.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

@ChoclateBetta Thanks! Oh yeah. I would love to see your tank as well. 

@BeautifulBetta123 Oh I appreciate that! Yes I was warned by many about those snails. I do think they are cute but not in my tank, lol! Hopefully you can get rid of them soon. I just found three more in my tank. I named them The Cream: Eric, Ginger and Jack!  

@ForbiddenSecrets Oh thank you! Yes I'm sure my PK will love the 10 gal. He is a bit too big for his 2.5 gal at the moment. It will be an upgrade to a mansion, lol!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i also have some of those but only in my 5 gallon spec tank so everytime i see one on the glass i take it out. i have no love for snails lol might be harsh but i dont really like them period even those that aren't pond snails. Plus my betta has no interest in them so i have to manage them myself


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont know how to use a camera and if you get a snail problem assasin snails are great really like your tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Once you are done pulling them out you won't be able to name them all lol. The two I have pulled out of my npt are in a cup one of my bettas came in. I named the big one minny and the little on crusher lol! I had a 29 gal community tank. I got plants for it and there was one pond snail I named him todd lol all his little babies were also named todd but I got sick of him very fast lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you wanted pygmy cories work in a 10.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

@megaredize I can totally understand, lol! They can be pesky.  Too bad your betta doesn't like them.  I think my betta would eat them all up! Eeekkk...so I want to get rid of as many as I can. 

@ChoclateBetta No worries! I'm sure your tank looks great.  Oh that is a good idea. Assassin snail is what I will definitely get if I cannot get rid of the snails soon. Thanks on the suggestion. I might look into the cories as well. 

@BeautifulBetta123 LOL! That is so true! I like your snail names. Very cute.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Here are A LOT more pictures of my planted tanks. *

My 1 gal tank with Anacharis and IAL. That little red cutie swimming is my new HMPK Ginger B. He is pretty small but adorable.  I bought him from Mo.

My 5 gal tank I just received in the mail today. *yay* It took forever to set up and then realized after all that my light bulb was damaged in shipment. *Errrrr* Oh well I guess it could of been worse. The plants in this tank are moneywort, mondo grass and I can't remember the last plant. I also bought hornwort BUT that has snail so it's been in QT. Hopefully I can add it soon. 

Oh and the marbled PK is Babe. He is the one going in the 10 gal tank. Ginger HMPK is going in the 5 gal tank and my Rosie will go into the 2.5 gal tank. She is a tiny crowntail gal.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Assasin snails are great for getting rid of pond snails  Or even when your Betta gets hungry he might eat them. I love your planted tank it is SO pretty! Beautiful. Be sure to post pictures once it's decorated fully


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Very pretty! Do keep us updated. 

I notice that broad leafed plant - anubias - planted in the gravel. It can be planted by its thin roots, but if you cover the thick rhizome it will probably rot. 

Anubias thrives when tied to something, an ornament , or particularly wood, so if you're adding that sort of thing, it might pay to tie your anubias to it with a bit of thin cotton. 

Love the pond snails. I've got loads of them. They breed like rabbits, though, so be prepared to have to squish or relocate a ton of babies sooner or later.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

@moonsand0wls Thank you!  I believe I will be getting one assassin snail soon. I'm not sure I can keep up with these snails. I will def kepp you al updated on my progress. I still need a decoration...I have been so picky about that, lol! 

@Aus Thanks! I sure will keep everyone updated.  Yes in the picture it looks like the Anubias is planted in the gravel but it's not. That plant is mostly all exposed. I only have a very small rock weighing it down until I get a decoration then I'm tying it to that.  

Oh yes the pond snails. They are the thorn in my side! I've been removing them for over two weeks. I'm probably gonna buy a assassin snail very soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter has a Betta mansion I also want to see if I can get ahold of grade A+ IAL.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Carter has a Betta mansion I also want to see if I can get ahold of grade A+ IAL.


Oh that is wonderful! I have seen a few listing for grade A IAL on ebay. Take a look. I buy my IAL on there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did not get a link to your sell just Ebay in general I think getting IAL for ten will be a great oppertunity for Carter.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

The seller I buy from I don't believe sells grade A IAL. I get whatever is cheap because I have 4 tanks. So I have to buy in bulk. I did a ebay search and here is what came up. Grade A IAL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you I only have a ten gallon tank to use and I believe in spending most of my money on my ten. Is one good? http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-grams-G...801?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc85a44c1


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you I only have a ten gallon tank to use and I believe in spending most of my money on my ten.


That sounds like a great way to spend money.  Carter is very lucky. I love my 10 gal tank too but I like having tanks around my apartment as well. That is why I have 5 tanks. A lot more work though. My 1 gal tank with my crowntail girl is in the living room, my HMPK's 1 gal is in the kitchen and I have 3 more tanks in my bedroom. I think I am done buying tanks, lol! 

EDIT: I have total 5 tanks. I just received my 5 gal in the mail yesterday.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay I am only allowed two tanks and possible getting a third good luck with your Bettas they are very lucky.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you I only have a ten gallon tank to use and I believe in spending most of my money on my ten. Is one good? http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-grams-G...801?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc85a44c1


I have heard of a lot of people on here ordering from aquaticmagic. I have not yet so IDK have they are. The listing sounds good BUT keep in mind they are from Malaysia so it will take some time to receive it in the mail. If you are in no hurry to get the leaves then I say go for it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am in no worry they would be added sunday so I have exactly a week.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am in no worry they would be added sunday so I have exactly a week.


I think the shipping will take much longer then a week though. Look at the shipping length of time. It said Nov 13-28th. That is a big gap of time to wait. Now if that is okay then no biggie BUT if that is too long of a wait then maybe look for a US seller.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks U.S. seller it is.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

@ChoclateBetta that is great to hear! 

So I finally got a new light for my 5 gal hex tank. It's one of those 50/50 fluorescent mini lights. Not sure if I might exchange it though. Looks really bright and not sure it will bother my betta once he gets put into there. The plants are doing well so far. 

In my 10 gal tank all my plants are growing well except the corkscrew plants which were shipped to me in bad shape. I see a few new leaves so I'm hoping they will pull through. I've just been removing the dead leaves. Oh and I only found one snail today in the 10 gal tank! That is a good sign.  Not the normal 3 or 4 that I have been seeing.  I will post some more tank pics soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many watts do you use I use 75watts and 25watts.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Its a 10w because it says I can not use more then a 15w with my light hood.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really sounds like a low light tank I use natural light too.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Either my 5 gal tank has a faulty light hood or I'm having bad luck with bulbs. My new bulb I bought already doesn't work. I did notice when it did work the light was intense. Perhaps I need a different type of bulb because my moneywort plants are not doing too well. I put them in my 10 gal tank to revive them. Is it okay to just float them? I believe I read they are floating plants...*shrugs* I can't remember now. *senior moment*

Also I noticed some of my anacharis are doing great but some have a lot of yellowish leaves. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes it is fine to float them.

DO you dose nay types of ferts? Do you use a carbon filter pad? Those aren't really good for use with plants. They take nutrients out of the water and can starve the plants of food. I would say get a fertilizer. You want potassium, as nitrogen and phosphorous are in the tank naturally by waste and food. API Leaf Zone would be fine


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Yes it is fine to float them.
> 
> DO you dose nay types of ferts? Do you use a carbon filter pad? Those aren't really good for use with plants. They take nutrients out of the water and can starve the plants of food. I would say get a fertilizer. You want potassium, as nitrogen and phosphorous are in the tank naturally by waste and food. API Leaf Zone would be fine


Nope I don't have either. I guess I can try that. Does that harm the fish in any way though? All my plants are doing well it's just some of my anacharis in the 10 gal tank is kinda yellowish. The moneywort is doing better now that it is floating. I had it somewhat in the gravel tied in bunches. I think that was not a good idea, lol. I will def look into the fertilizer. Thanks!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*New tank pics*

Update on my tank.  I added some hornwort, moneywort and a plant I can not remember what it is. An ideas? It's the plant by the anacharis on the left side. I also finally choose my tank decoration and will buy them this weekend.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My anarchis died floating I planted a little peice in sand and it is thriving I give all sorts of ferts they seem to boost growth.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it's my light. The lid still needs to be cut to fit on properly so some parts are getting better light then others. Hopefully soon I can get it cut. Also I noticed my moneywort was not doing well floating. So I removed the dead gooey leaves and put the healthy plants in the gravel but not tied in bunches. I will see how this goes. Also I bought a new light for my 5 gal tank. I am hoping this one works. I guess we will see.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Your tank looks really nice RedRaz  your anacharis is HUGE! xD


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you twolovers101! I have worked on it for weeks. Yeah the anacharis is growing like crazy. I see a lot of new stems growing. Unfortunately my hornwort is kinda looking sad.  Hopefully I can revive it a bit. *fingers crossed*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the gravel so natural looking.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ChoclateBetta! I was def going for a more natural feel. 

What do you all think of me adding these decorations to the tank? A bridge on either side of this Asian Temple Entrance in the middle?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Asian temple is a great idea bettas are from asia the bridges would provide a great hiding spot.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ChoclateBetta! I was looking for a decor that would not take away from all the plants. I thought this would compliment everything nicely and like you said the bridges can be good hiding spots for Babe *my betta*.  The best part is they are on sale too! Woo-hoo!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Win-Win situation.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Yay! I'm gonna order all three tomorrow. So hopefully my tank will be completed. Then again I might find something to tweak, lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A fake tree and lave rock are other suggestions.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

cant go wrong with asian themes


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just went cheap plant theme.


----------

